# Scammer alert-screamingdaisy



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Just wanted to warn members thinking of dealing with GC member "screamingdaisy".

he had an ad on here in December for some pickups for sale. After agreeing to a price and EMTing him the money, the pickup was to have been mailed on Jan 5. After a couple of weeks past, I sent him a message to follow up. No response. About a week later, I sent another message, still no response. After sending a3rd message without response I've pretty much come to th conclusion at I've been had. I've received packages from china in less time.

consider yourselves warned.


----------



## TheRumRunner (Sep 29, 2011)

I purchased a eventide pedal from him back in the fall and everything went fine. 

DW


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2014)

Something is up. That's not normal behaviour for him. I've "known" him through GC and GuitarGeek for many years now. His participation level here has fallen off considerably in the past year or so.

I'm not saying what's happening is right -- it's not -- just that he's generally been a stand-up guy with a long track record of positive participation in forums I've run in to him in. I hold some hope for things working out okay for you.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I've met him in person, he's local here. He's in the Forces and is a family guy, I wonder if his job has anything to do with it. I would rate him as a straight up guy, he's not some teenager trying to pull a fast one.

I would keep trying to make contact.


----------



## JMann (Feb 18, 2007)

I bought an amp head off him a couple of months ago. Met up with him in Edm and was a perfect transaction. All the correspondence leading up to the meeting and sale was excellent. I hope he is okay because he did not strike me as a scammer. To the OP, I hope there is a resolution to your concerns and good luck.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

I can tell you that Screamingdaisy is definitely not a scammer. I suspect there maybe a problem with shipping. Although it's been a long time for you to wait (and that's not acceptable) I think you may be a little fast on the trigger in calling out a trusted member of this community so quickly. I am sure there is favourable resolution to your dilemma forthcoming.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Well, the replies sound promising, so that's good news.

I don't think you've jumped the gun, I'd be kinda worried at this stage, but reading the above would be comforting.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Intrepid said:


> I can tell you that Screamingdaisy is definitely not a scammer. I suspect there maybe a problem with shipping. Although it's been a long time for you to wait (and that's not acceptable) I think you may be a little fast on the trigger in calling out a trusted member of this community so quickly. I am sure there is favourable resolution to your dilemma forthcoming.


I think youre missing the point. Its not simply the long mailing time, its the sudden and complete lack of responsiveness to communication once payment was acknowledged, that has alarm bells ringing.
I don't think I have reacted quickly at all. I think I've been very patient in allowing for over a month of delivery time for something that normally would have been received in a week at most. and again without any communication or responses. I have always been an understanding and patient person in deals. A quick response like "sorry didn't get a chance to get it in the mail this week" or "sorry I didn't put enough postage on the package so it was returned, I'll re-send asap" or whatever the situation was, would have sufficed, if those were the case.
Im not even pissed off, TBH, nor do I think I ever gave screamingdaisy that vibe. But if theres something fishy here, I cant conscionably let it go without at least telling others.

I hope you all are right, but remember past performance doesn't always predict future behavior.
If you vouch so strongly for this member, feel free to front the refund for him 
And I am as surprised as anyone that a long standing member would jeopardize their reputation on this board for such a small amount, and am hoping that this in some way encourages him to at least communicate with me, as I feel in a transaction I also deserve more respect than what is being showed.

at any rate, I'll get over the $45, but felt obligated to warn others that if he re-surfaces, they may want to use a more secure transaction for themselves.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Positive past performance is a good indicator of future behaviour. But I digress. I can understand why you are concerned about your transaction and I would be as well. However I think a more balanced thread should have been created such as "Does anyone know Screamingdaisy", or "Has anyone heard from Screamingdaisy Lately" and then explain your situation in the post. "Scammer Alert--Screamingdaisy" is quite defamatory. There could be very good reasons as to why your package has not arrived. We just don't know what they are but I don't think we can presume it is a scam. It could be illness, death in a Family, or a new job posting. I hope you get your pups or a refund real soon.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Intrepid said:


> Positive past performance is a good indicator of future behaviour. But I digress. I can understand why you are concerned about your transaction and I would be as well. However I think a more balanced thread should have been created such as "Does anyone know Screamingdaisy", or "Has anyone heard from Screamingdaisy Lately" and then explain your situation in the post. "Scammer Alert--Screamingdaisy" is quite defamatory. There could be very good reasons as to why your package has not arrived. We just don't know what they are but I don't think we can presume it is a scam. It could be illness, death in a Family, or a new job posting. I hope you get your pups or a refund real soon.


fair enough, i admit I may have used some strong language in this thread, mostly in th hopes that it might light a fire under screamingdaisys ass to a least acknowledge the situation.
i promise I will update/retract this thread when/if communication is re-established.
at this point, as someone who just wanted to buy a pup, the hassle has surpassed the value of the deal. I don't feel the onus is on me to pre-suppose any personal tragedies that may have occurred to the seller.
just the facts, ma'am: money sent, time passes, no communication, no delivery of goods. That's pretty much all it boils down to, to me. that's up to you to decide if that sounds scammy or not.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Have you tried phoning him or an email? I noticed that he has not logged onto GC since Jan.5/14 so if you have been sending just PM's he most definitely has not seen them.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2014)

If you look at his account on here it'll show you the last time he logged in to check the site. See if he's active here in recent times. I'm in my phone otherwise I'd point you to the info with a link..,


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Diablo said:


> I think youre missing the point. Its not simply the long mailing time, its the sudden and complete lack of responsiveness to communication once payment was acknowledged, that has alarm bells ringing.
> I don't think I have reacted quickly at all. I think I've been very patient in allowing for over a month of delivery time for something that normally would have been received in a week at most. and again without any communication or responses. I have always been an understanding and patient person in deals. A quick response like "sorry didn't get a chance to get it in the mail this week" or "sorry I didn't put enough postage on the package so it was returned, I'll re-send asap" or whatever the situation was, would have sufficed, if those were the case.
> Im not even pissed off, TBH, nor do I think I ever gave screamingdaisy that vibe. But if theres something fishy here, I cant conscionably let it go without at least telling others.
> 
> ...


Well if the guy is in the military I can tell you from experience that it may be a work issue. I did a 6 month deployment a few years back and had to leave for it on 32 hours notice. I have to tell you as much as you are upset about your $45, if it was my ass getting deployed I would be thinking a little more about my family then your pick ups.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

His account shows last activity on Jan.5/14.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

It really doesn't take very long to pack up pickups and put them in the mail, if i was in a accident and in the hospital, i can tell you right now, if i could speak or write a note i would find a way..there is always family or friends..99.9 % have cell phone stuck to there head, it only takes a few secs to send a text...no excuses...

i had a guy on ebay with a perfect 100 % record, scam me, and when i ask for my money he said he didn't have it , but would get it to me in a few weeks, watching him, and he was buying and selling like before and after scamming me he started scamming others..why the change...i will never know..i did get my money back but through my credit card..not by him.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

What ended up happening, Diablo? Any update?


----------

